

Man Uses Kickstarter To Piss Off Corporations  - apompliano
http://anthonypompliano.com/2013/11/27/lil-dicky-just-used-kickstarter-to-screw-the-record-labels/

======
michaelgrafl
I don't understand what makes this story markedly different than the story of
any other self published act in music/art/entertainment.

Also, this tends to work a lot better for artists with mass appeal than for
those whose work is a bit less approachable and thus profits from proper
curation by well respected people/companies.

~~~
apompliano
The piece that caught my eye is the Kickstarter rewards. He understands that
people want to gain access and develop relationships. Very powerful
realization that is actually working

------
jwblackwell
Title is kind of misleading - should probably say "record labels" not
"corporations" at least

~~~
piqufoh
And I'd be surprised if the record labels really were pissed off, I can't see
any reason why they would be.

~~~
apompliano
He has captured a demographic that is nearly impossible to grab the attention
of. That is worth big time money to record labels.

------
joelrunyon
He's not really trying to piss off corporations - sounds like he's just trying
to hustle.

~~~
apompliano
Definitely hustling. I don't think he set out to piss off record labels,
instead he avoided them, which pisses them off. Kickstarter is making this
more and more common by empowering individuals

